# Want to make a music player app.



## nipunmaster (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am currently in the 12th and now my exams are over and I have 3 empty months, without anything to do. I had always thought of making a software in this 3 months and so I want to develop a software in this  3 months. I only know basic C programming and some of html/javascript. So i will need to also learn the programming languages in this three months. I want to firstly make a simple music player like windows media player and then something complex like FL Studio. So please someone guide me for the whole process. Tell me that which languages should i learn and from where. I do not want to join any classes because they are just a waste of time and they do not teach properly. So please tell me some places on the internet where I can learn the programming languages for free. Also please tell me from where should i start working on this thing and the entire process.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 20, 2012)

To design something like FL Studio requires a big dedicated team, and is hardly the output by one or two individuals.

To develop any app, you need to be strong in programming fundamentals. Since you seem to be interested in developing apps, I suggest that you learn the basics if Java. You'll get thorough with object oriented concepts.

Once you are comfortable in Java, you can start developing apps for Android. Mobile apps have more vale than desktop apps IMHO.


----------



## ritvij (Mar 20, 2012)

hey nipun,
i am also in 12th and my exams are finishing on 22nd.. i was thinking along the same lines.. u know c++, i know java.. we can cordinate if you want..


----------



## nipunmaster (Mar 21, 2012)

ritvij said:


> hey nipun,
> i am also in 12th and my exams are finishing on 22nd.. i was thinking along the same lines.. u know c++, i know java.. we can cordinate if you want..


good to know that u are also interested in programming, but as i said earlier, i only know the basic c language input-output commands, and not c++. So i wanted to know of a good tutorial online where i can learn c++ and java pefectly.


----------



## ritvij (Mar 21, 2012)

i downloaded witbit c++ tutorials from a *ahem* source.. if u want i can pm you.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 21, 2012)

i am also free after 26th.... i know c++ and little bit of c.... i am also looking for something to learn in my vacations..


----------



## nipunmaster (Mar 22, 2012)

we can work together, but we live in different cities, i dont know how to begin.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 23, 2012)

Even if you want to develop a small media player like app, you should have strong programming fundamentals. Learn a language, then learn libraries like a widget toolkit etc. Do not expect that you can program much using C. It isn't an object oriented language, it is object based. Writing large programs becomes cumbersome. I have written a program of more than 5000 lines and it is really becoming difficult to maintain. But with object oriented programming language it is easy. I would suggest all of you to first go for a good language like Python, Ruby, Visual Basic. Do not get into C++ or C they are too complicated. First, learn Python, Ruby, Visual Basic etc. (any one of them) then, develop some applications in it, practice more. After that when you are confident enough go for C++ or C. Both of them are very complicated languages.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 23, 2012)

c is more of a procedural programming language than object based...
oops concept in c++ really help in making program but the main help of oops come when you expand the program...


----------



## nipunmaster (Mar 24, 2012)

abhijangda said:


> Even if you want to develop a small media player like app, you should have strong programming fundamentals. Learn a language, then learn libraries like a widget toolkit etc. Do not expect that you can program much using C. It isn't an object oriented language, it is object based. Writing large programs becomes cumbersome. I have written a program of more than 5000 lines and it is really becoming difficult to maintain. But with object oriented programming language it is easy. I would suggest all of you to first go for a good language like Python, Ruby, Visual Basic. Do not get into C++ or C they are too complicated. First, learn Python, Ruby, Visual Basic etc. (any one of them) then, develop some applications in it, practice more. After that when you are confident enough go for C++ or C. Both of them are very complicated languages.


thanks for the information. i wanted to know if there any online resources for any of the languages you mentioned, and i know some basic C concepts like some functions and basic loops, so which language should i try first?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 24, 2012)

Try this.

A friend of mine swears by this book.

You might also want to check the book Thinking in C++ by Bruce Eckel. His books are downloadable freely, legally.

BTW, you might want to know this. As you program more and more, you'll begin to see that plain C++ accounts for very less programming. Managed languages like C# are better for anything windows related.

Or you could try java. Runs on nearly everything, albeit a little slower, which need not worry you at this early stage.

Persistence is the key. Stick to one language, dont keep jumping from one language to another. Happy coding.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 25, 2012)

C and C++ are mainly used for System Programming. Use High Level Languages like C#, Java, Python etc. for developing application based softwares.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 22, 2012)

if any of u have a shot at it then it is in visual basic or C making a simple video player that supports 1 or 2 codecs.. look for VB6 tutorials online.


----------

